# Sagt mal, ist das verarsche ? :O ???!!  Problem bei LoL



## NeO126 (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich bin immer noch total druch den Wind^^.... ich mache es kurz:

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen League of Ledgends Acc gemacht und das spiel geladen. bzw. andersrum erst geladen und installiert, dann gemerkt das man erst auf der LOL seite einen acc machen muss das ich einsteigen kann.

Direkt danach wollte ich einloggen, aber es wird mir gesagt das der acc nicht mit dem Nutzer oder PW so verfügbar ist. 

Ok dachte ich dann sende ich mir ein neues PW villeicht habe ich ja ausversehen einen Fehler gemacht. Das ganze hat mal ganze 24 std gedauert ! da kam dann diese Antwort hier : 

[FONT=&quot]*Blessmei* (League of Legends Player Support) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]01. Jun 07:45 (PDT) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hallo Klas, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]vielen Dank für die zusätzlichen Informationen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe eine Passwort-Rücksetzung für dein Konto ausgelöst, dabei wird ein neues Passwort für dich erstellt. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Email, die dir alle weiteren Schritte erklärt, um dein Passwort für League of Legends selbst zu konfigurieren, wird an die Emailadresse versandt, welche in deinem Konto hinterlegt ist (h****s.gr******i@hotmail.de). [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Bitte überprüfe auch deinen Spam-Ordner, falls diese Email nicht im Posteingang erscheint. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Weitere Tipps, wie du für deine Konto-Sicherheit sorgst, findest du hier: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Initiative zur Sicherheit von Beschwörern [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://support.leagueoflegends.com/entries/21599446-Sicherheit-deines-Benutzerkontos [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kontoverwaltung:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://euw.leagueoflegends.com/de/account [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bitte achte darauf, dein Passwort niemandem mitzuteilen, auch nicht Riot-Mitarbeitern. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wenn du keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Registrierungsadresse hast, so müssen weitere Schritte unternommen werden, um dich als Besitzer des Kontos zu verifizieren. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Solltest du auf Probleme stoßen oder weitere Hilfe benötigen, dann melde dich noch einmal bei mir. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Regards,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Blessmei[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Player Support Riot Games [/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]Also ist ja schonmal ganz gut ABER! das ist garnicht MEINE Email  die der da angegeben hat, tortzdem ist diese Info ja zu mir gekommen.... Aber das PW an die falsche oder was [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Das habe ich auch gleich weiter gegeben! und die Antwort hat dann wieder 24 std gedauert  [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]jetzt kommts, total krank: [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]*Blessmei* (League of Legends Player Support) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]03. Jun 06:10 (PDT) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hallo Klas, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]danke für die Informationen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Es tut mir leid, dass ich mich noch einmal an dich wenden muss, doch leider benötige ich zusätzlich noch einige Zahlungsinformationen, um dein Konto genauer überprüfen zu können. Ich möchte dich daher noch einmal bitten, folgende Fragen zu den RP-Käufen auf diesem Konto so gut es geht zu beantworten: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Eine Liste der Orte, von denen aus du RP-Käufe getätigt hast (Ort/Land):[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Ungefähre Zeitangaben deiner letzten Transaktionen:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- E-Mail-Adresse deines Paypal-Kontos:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Transaktions-IDs von RP-Käufen via Paypal:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Telefonnummer und Mobilfunkbetreiber des Telefons, das für RP-Käufe genutzt wurde, sowie das Land, in dem es eingetragen ist:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Paysafecard-PINs oder Transaktions-IDs:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Die letzten 4 Nummern und das Ablaufdatum der Kreditkarte(n), die du für RP-Käufe genutzt hast :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Andere Transaktionsnummern, die die via Email für dieses Konto erhalten hast: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Du kannst uns auch gerne weitere Daten zusenden, die uns dabei helfen können, dich als Ersteller des Kontos zu verifizieren. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sobald ich diese Informationen erhalten habe, wird deine Anfrage an unser zuständiges Team weitergeleitet, das dir dann bei der Wiedererlangung deines Kontos weiterhelfen wird. Bitte beachte, dass die Überprüfung deiner Daten ein wenig Zeit beanspruchen und es dadurch zu einer etwas verlängerten Wartezeit kommen kann, bis deine Anfrage vollständig bearbeitet wurde. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Danke für deine Geduld! [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Regards,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Blessmei[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Player Support Riot Games [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Samma bin ich beklommt oder was ?  Und ''es tut ihm leid das er sich an mich wenden muss'' Hallo Junge, du bist der Support du müsstest sagen ''Sry das du Probleme hast'' Lass sie uns lösen. Und was war das da mit dem geld wiebitte überweisen ? Wollten die mich verarschen? ich dachte 70.000 Accs gibts bei LOL das sieht ja wie geld abschneide Firma aus... komische infos damit man irgentwie was überweist. [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Was haltet ihr davon ? oder bin ich hier der doofe? [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]mfg[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Neo126[/FONT]


----------



## NeO126 (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo ? gibts den hier keinen der LOL zockt ? ich dachte das wäre ein ganze heißes Free 2 play  Spiel... ich meine ich fand Dota sehr gut...


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ich dir da raten soll.
Ich würde mir einfach mit einer neuen Email-Adresse (einfach bei gmx oder so eine neue anlegen)  einen neuen Account machen.
Oder hattest du auf dem Account irgendwelches Guthaben?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2013)

Diese ganzen Transaktionsdaten dienen dazu, zu beweisen, dass es wirklich DEIN Account ist - das ist natürlich nur eine Liste mit ALLEn erdenklichen Infos, die ein Account haben KANN - falls Du jetzt zB niemals was bei LoL ausgegeben hast, gibt es natürlich auch keine Transaktionsnummer oder so was zu nennen.

Wenn Du aber solche Transaktionen getätigt hast, spricht an sich nichts dagegen, gewisse Dinge zu nennen - zB eine Transaktionsnummer ist ja nichts anderes als wenn Du bei nem hardwareshop die Rechnungsnummer nennen würdest, oder auch zB ne Handynummer ist ja nichts "gefährliches" (du könntest ja die Vorwahl + die ersten 2 Ziffern weglassen mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass Du ungern Deine komplette Nummer rausgibst)

Du solltest aber sicher sein, dass Du es wirklich mit dem Support zu tun hast - hast Du dich über die Website an die gewendet? also NICHT per Link aus ner Mail?


----------



## Palabubble (5. Juli 2013)

so wie ich das verstanden habe ist das "problem" ja direkt nach erstellen des accounts aufgetreten...
also :
1. ne neue mailadresse anlegen 
2. neuen account holen 
3. zocken


----------

